

Show HN: iBooks Resume - thebdmethod
http://www.brian-dillon.com

======
thebdmethod
I thought it was a cool idea to be able to present my work history in a more
in-depth and interactive format. While it may be overkill for a first glance,
I think it is a nice option for someone who is interested in learning more. It
almost takes the place of a first/preliminary interview perhaps. What do you
guys think?

